# Eliminar PIN de bluetooth

## blakeyed

Estoy haciendo un pequeño script para un evento. En él se envían notas a los dispositivos móviles con bluetooth activado. El problema está en que cada vez que se envía algo en el móvil recibo dos preguntas: 1 - ¿Desea aceptar la conexión? (Esta no me molesta) 2 - Introduzca la clave (esta me gustaría quitarla).

He estado mirando en /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf y lo tengo así:

```

options {

        autoinit yes;

        security none;

        pairing multi;

#        passkey "";

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        name "XiKiTin";

        class 0x000100;

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        lm accept;

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

```

¿Cómo puedo hacer que no pregunte más el PIN?

Si podéis darme también algún consejillo de seguridad... ya que cualquiera podría conectar, aunque supongo que bastaría con no tener nada escuchando en bluetooth...

Gracias

----------

## Stolz

Si no quieres que te pida más el PIN debes de emparejar el móvil con tu ordenador. Si además no quieres que no te pida aceptar la conexión, debes marcar la opción "aceptar conexiones de este dispositivo". Ambas cosas se hacen en  tu móvil, no en tu ordenador. Consulta la documentación de tu móvil.

----------

## blakeyed

Pero no quiero que le pida PIN a nadie a quien envíe mensajes.

Como te he dicho los scripts son para un evento, en el que se envían notas por bluetooth a los asistentes, y la gente se estresa mucho si el sistema empieza a pedir PIN a la gente. Puedo decir que pongan un cartel en la puerta, pero nadie lo va a leer.

Sólo me gustaría que saliera el mensaje de si quiere aceptar la conexión.

Gracias por tu respuesta

----------

## Stolz

Eso es imposible sin hacer lo que te he dicho. ¿pretendes que dispositivos que no son tuyos dejen de pedir contraseña para acceder a ellos? Es como si un ladrón quisiese que no existiesen cerraduras  :Wink: 

----------

## blakeyed

No es eso, sólo pedir una confirmación.

Hace unos meses lo vi hacer en un congreso y estaba muy chulo. Al rato de entrar recibí: ¿Desea aceptar la conexion...? Y después de ese momento, cada rato iban enviandome mensajes acerca de las ponencias que estaban a punto de celebrarse, o de cosas importantes en los stands.

Yo quiero hacer ahora algo parecido.

----------

## Stolz

Pues si tu dices que se puede me fío, pero ninguno de los dispositivos que han pasado por mis manos permitían recibir conexiones Bluetooh sin una aceptación previa mediante PIN y así lo contempla el estándar. En cualquier caso, para poder hacerlo donde tienes que mirar es en los dispositivos, no en el ordenador, mejor pregunta en un foro de telefonía. La  única forma de conseguirlo desde un ordenador que se me ocurre es con técnicas poco éticas y de las que no se pueden tratar en este foro.

Algo parecido a lo que quieres lo podrías conseguir con los mensajes de red o mensajes de célula que soportan algunos operadores en algunos países, pero esto se no se hace  mediante Bluetooth sino por la propia red GSM. Yo solo los conozco para casos de envío de publicidad.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## paynalton

Hasta donde se el pin de seguridad es necesario para evitar que haya conexiones con equipos equivocados, no solo con celulares sino con impresoras, manos libres, palms y todo aquello que soporte bluetooth.

Digamos por ejemplo que hay dos personas transmitiendo mensajes de la forma que quieres hacerlo. Como saber quien es quien y a quien debe llegar?? Cómo evitar que llegue a los que estan dentro de una sala y no a alguien que vaya pasando por fuera o que simplemente no esté interesado.

Las dos formas que se me ocurren son primero aprovechar algún bug de seguridad que te haga llegar el mensaje a todos indiscriminadamente, lo cual no te garantia que funcione al 100% pues aparatos recientes deben haber sido protegidos contra ello.

La otra es establecer una conexión permanente cliente-servidor por medio del bluetooth, aceptar el código una sóla vez y enviar los mensajes sobre la misma conexión sin que esta se cierre.

----------

## blakeyed

Veo lógico lo que me decís... pero mirad, alguna vez cuando algún amigo quiere que le enviemos una foto por bluetooth, pasa lo mismo, tu le das a mandar en tu móvil, y al otro le dice: ¿Aceptar conexión? La aceptas y ya está envías el archivo, la otra persona. 

Más o menos lo que quiero es lo mismo

----------

## opotonil

Algo me suena, aunque me parece que son campanas y no se donde... que por lo menos antes lo que se podia enviar (entre moviles, imagino que de funcionar funcionaria igual de pc a movil) sin que pidiera PIN eran "tarjetas de visita", pero nunca lo probe y ya te digo que me suena de hace tiempo...

Salu2.

----------

